# Got a new baby :) Good Indoor Cage?



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey guys, it's been literal YEARS since I've posted anything here as I was out of the pigeon hobby for a bit due to simply not having time. Honestly getting back in it, though greatly desired, was not scheduled.. until I found Duds, the abandoned baby while I was on lunch break today in the work parking lot! 

I haven't got pictures yet aside from a real shoddy one of him wrapped in a towel, 








because atm it's night time and the lighting is not at all adequet for anything.

I'm not sure how old he is, me and a couple coworkers ( I work at a pet store, and rant about pet store employees all you want but I know Max definitely knows his stuff, no worries about that ) guessed somewhere around 2-3 weeks.. maybe?? He seems to take solid food well, at least. As he hadn't eaten all day I hand fed him a few seeds from this dove and quail mix I picked up. I may need to hand water him as well, as he's showed no interest in the water in his kennel, so I'm going to pick up an eyedropper first thing tomorrow.

Currently, he's kept in a dog carrier, obviously temporary housing until he's a little less nervous, but what's a good cage for a single pigeon? He will be kept indoors as a pet, though I will eventually get a flight harness to take him outdoors with, once I'm able to teach him to fly.

I know big is better, *but what kind of cages do you guys reccomend*? Cost and space effective is best. Are corner cages okay for pigeons? I should note, I do NOT want a dog carrier. I want something that comes with a stand, for sure.

As previously I lined the bottom of my pigeon's cage with bricks and that worked out very well I'll probably do that again with this guy.

His name is Duds and I'm super excited to have a pigeon friend again. And surprisingly, my dog doesn't seem to mind him, which is unusual, as he doesn't generally get along with other animals. ( Don't worry, I'm not dumb and will not let the two interact without me literally being right there with them, with both in immediate grabbing distance! )


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello!! I was told that pigeons desire cages that are longer than tall. I have to agree as I see my house pigeons(2) walking around and dancing on the floor of their cage more than they are on their perches. I'm not sure that corner cages are long enough for that. My pigeons' cage looks like a large ferret cage on legs....about 4 ft long x 4 ft tall.


----------



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you remember where you bought it? I know pigeons prefer longer cages than taller cages ( the corner cage I was looking at was 63'' long, if I remember right ) but even looking up extra large cages they're all mostly tall rather than long and average only about 20'' long which is total garbage.


----------



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

I use a folding dog crate, 36" to 42" long. They're wide enough, and easy to keep clean. If you have cats, put the room "up" where they can't get near as the bar spacing is a bit wide..


----------



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah, that's what I ended up getting. I don't like the wire dog crates so I got this large cloth one -- cloth is great as I can simply just take out the bars that hold it up and wash it!! He seems to like it too.  I don't know the exact dimensions but its big enough to where he can fly a little bit in there.


----------

